

JRuby 9.0.0.0-pre1 Released - cheald
http://jruby.org/2015/01/20/jruby-9-0-0-0-pre1.html

======
ArtB
With the plug pulled on Groovy I'd love to see optional static typing added to
JRuby, even if it wasn't a Ruby-compatible extension.

~~~
vorg
I wouldn't call it the plug pulled so much as the Grails project manager
taking over from the Groovy project manager.

------
jaigouk
w00t!

